# what's /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/alarm ?

## lucapost

This morning I found /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/alarm file. But I don't know what is its function and when it change status!

----------

## 165177

Guessing wildly from the name of the file, I'd say, its either a boolean flag indicating, whether your battery is at critical charge level or in a critical state generally, or a setting telling the system, what charge level is to be seen as critical ...

----------

## lucapost

Thanks for reply.

I hope this is a good description of file. But if this show a critical charge of the battery, my question is: how many charge?

----------

